# Whats so bad about a mustang



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

I was wondering why people dont like mustangs is it because some of them are wild.Thanks


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually I find that alot of people do like Mustangs. They make great trail horses when they have been trained the right way.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not sure where you got the idea that people on this BB don't like mustangs. Like any horse, there are good and bad ones.

What_ I_ don't like is all the hype and outright lies people use to promote them. They're not untouched by humans nor are they actually wild; they're _feral_.

People go on and on about the majestic wild horse, untouched by man for centuries, and part of our 'rich heritage'. Hogwash. If you want to honor an animal for being part of our heritage, it should be the oxen. They were the most common animal used by the settlers to pull their wagons and plows.

Mustangs are a mish-mash of dozens of breeds. Some turn out to be great horses, and others are food for predators. The weak don't survive out in nature very long.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Barn Boss said:


> I was wondering why people dont like mustangs is it because some of them are wild.


Can you give us more information about your question? Why do you think people do not like mustangs? That will make it easier for us to answer.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Barn Boss said:


> I was wondering why people dont like mustangs is it because some of them are wild.Thanks


I don't get the feel from this board that we dislike mustangs, I think many of us don't like how the wild mustangs are being used and cared for by our government.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Macslady said:


> I think many of us don't like how the wild mustangs are being used and cared for by our government.


I think many of us do not like how the mustangs are killing off land that is needed by native species too.

:wink:

Just saying.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Mustangs can be a mixed bag, but there are definitely some diamonds in the rough to be found among them. People who like the "untouched" aspect (at least in my experience) like it because they know that the horse has not been ruined by past experience with humans (aside from the roundup process). I have been told that because mustangs are responsible for surviving on their own, they often "think things through" a little more and aren't as likely to do something completely stupid that ends up hurting them. This independence also means that they will rarely be one of those puppy-like in-your-pocket type horses. They can develop quite a bond with the person working with them, but it is more of a mutual respect.


I don't have anything against a mustang if it's a good horse. In fact, I have every intention of attending a Kiger adoption in three weeks and adopting a mustang.

Now, for the people who mistakenly believe that mustangs "belong" in the wild and should never be managed or tampered with... don't even get me started. As has been stated, they are _feral_ animals that actually do much better when reunited with the species that initially brought them here and had so much to do with their breeding in the past.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Eolith said:


> Now, for the people who mistakenly believe that mustangs "belong" in the wild and should never be managed or tampered with... don't even get me started. As has been stated, they are _feral_ animals that actually do much better when reunited with the species that initially brought them here and had so much to do with their breeding in the past.


You are the second or third person to say Mustangs are feral, not wild. Not trying to be a wise guy here, but do you know what feral is? If not, it is wild.

Wild is wild, whether never domesticated or feral. Feral simply refers to animals descended from animals that were domesticated.

I also respectfully disagree that they "do better when reunited with the species that initially brought them here". On what do you base that? While it is true that parasite control lengthens the natural lifespan of all horses, the same could be said of any grazing animal. Personally, I am of the opinion that Mustangs, as with all wild animals, are most content being left alone.

That doesn't mean I oppose capturing and taming Mustangs, or oppose people that own them. But it is, in my opinion, rather far fetched to say an animal is better off confined and used as a beast of burden than running wild to pursue its instincts, which is what brings it contentment...


----------



## PoofyPony (Sep 15, 2011)

feral - definition of feral by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you...same definition wherever you look or research. Feral is a grossly misused and misunderstood term...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Macslady said:


> I don't get the feel from this board that we dislike mustangs, I think many of us don't like how the wild mustangs are being used and cared for by our government.


I don't like how American citizens are being used & cared for by your government, never mind the wild nags!:-(


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like mustangs just as much as I like any grade horse. 

There's some good ones, there's some bad ones.


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

The original question is very interesting, because I had thought that the majority of us (here and otherwise) love the Mustang. It's a very romantic idea, the whole "wild" horse taming thing, and I rarely ever hear of someone saying they dislike them. I have one, looking at another and Mustangs, like any other horse breed are all different.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Faceman said:


> You are the second or third person to say Mustangs are feral, not wild. Not trying to be a wise guy here, but do you know what feral is? If not, it is wild.
> 
> Wild is wild, whether never domesticated or feral. Feral simply refers to animals descended from animals that were domesticated.
> 
> ...


There is a difference between a wild animal and a feral one (ie, one that is descended from domesticated animals). Perhaps you would prefer that I use a different word, but the fact is that American mustangs are Man's creation gone untended. We have tampered with their conformation, their temperament, etc. The majority of mustangs can be returned to a domestic lifestyle with relatively little difficulty, and they can be trusted as partners to their humans. If you compare this to something _wild_ like a zebra raised in captivity, it is nigh on impossible to train them to ride or even to behave in a way that is predictable. They do not develop a reliable connection with the humans working with them and handling them.

I believe that it is far fetched to believe that horses these days are treated as "beasts of burden". They have become a hobby, a pet for the vast majority of people who own them. Special care is taken for grooming, farrier work, nutrition, medical care, etc.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. I don't think that all of the mustangs should be rounded up and sold off... but they have no more "right" to the American land than settlers who drove out Native Americans. Just as we competed with and drove out the native peoples of this country, mustangs compete with and drive out the native species of this country. It is important to bear this in mind.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Faceman said:


> You are the second or third person to say Mustangs are feral, not wild. Not trying to be a wise guy here, but do you know what feral is? If not, it is wild.
> 
> Wild is wild, whether never domesticated or feral. Feral simply refers to animals descended from animals that were domesticated.


Well, wild is wild, and feral is feral. Yes, I know the difference and so do many other people. I'm not sure you understand what wild is. A wild animal is NOT domesticated. A feral animal can retrun to being domesticated. True of pigs, goats, horses, etc..... It's not a very long leap from domesticated to feral back to domesticated. Otherwise the Mustang would be far more difficult to return to domestication.

The Mustang is a case of natures own breeding program working with the domestic horses humans provide.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

The only true wild horse is the Przewalski. All others are descendants from once domesticated horses. 

Mustangs are feral, and there is a big difference between wild and feral. If you saw a cat somewhere that didn't have an owner would you assume it was wild? Of course not. It's just feral. Same with the mustangs.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

Reasons to not like mustangs:

Ugly
dumb
smutts - not pure bred
can't register them for showing
slow runners

I'm sure I will have more later, but thats a start


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

That is rude, Makoda. Really, no better than the racial slurs frequently used against African American or Jewish individuals, etc. It is never appropriate to apply such terms so broadly.

Not to mention, there's already a word for a mixed breed animal... it's mutt. I don't know where you got the 's' from.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Makoda said:


> Reasons to not like mustangs:
> 
> Ugly
> dumb
> ...


The mustang is recognized as a breed. And although it stems from many different breeds, so do most other breeds. To get a real pure bred, perfect line you'd have to look into getting something such as an Arab. To say they are ugly and dumb is stereotypical and not correct. You're comment is extremely biased.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Makoda said:


> Reasons to not like mustangs:
> 
> smutts - not pure bred
> can't register them for showing
> ...


Always love this "pure bred" concept people seem to have. Started dealing with breeding 40 years ago. Hate to disappoint all those people out there who believe in such things, but there are no "pure bred" domestic animals. They all came from the mixing of other domestic animals. At least as far back as recorded history. I'm sure somewhere in the past there might have been a "pure breed" of equine, but it was before our recorded history. We are able to, after enough generations, manage to get a reasonably consistent outcome from animals with the same breeding background. We then set standards, give them name and call them a breed. There's nothing "pure" about it.

In point of fact, the Mustang is a case of natures selective breeding. The strong survive. Unlike human controlled breeding where we can have the weak survive if they have some trait we want.

As for your other opinions of the Mustang, well, you're allowed to have an opinion, but I suggest you not promote any particular breed. There is always something that any breed can be found defective in. Espeicially with something so subjective as how a breed looks.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Faceman said:


> I also respectfully disagree that they "do better when reunited with the species that initially brought them here". On what do you base that? While it is true that parasite control lengthens the natural lifespan of all horses, the same could be said of any grazing animal. Personally, I am of the opinion that Mustangs, as with all wild animals, are most content being left alone.
> 
> That doesn't mean I oppose capturing and taming Mustangs, or oppose people that own them. But it is, in my opinion, rather far fetched to say an animal is better off confined and used as a beast of burden than running wild to pursue its instincts, which is what brings it contentment...


hmm as someone who has ex wild horses, id say they are the happiest domestic horses ive ever met. first to the barn last to want to leave. they line up for their blankets in the rain and eat anything never turning there nose to any type of food. 

sure intially it may be stressful for them but after that they are pretty darn happy.

as far as contentment, i dont think starving in winter, being malnourished, over stocked, competing for territory, worm burdened, and becoming preganant as yearling sounds that fantasti to me, because that the situation for wild horses around theses parts...


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, The one thing that I don't like about them is a lot of them have bad confirmation but they do make great riding and companion horses once trained right


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

A lot of ppl who dislike mustang's are mislead or are of a narrow mindset. I know a man who recently told me never to waste my time on mustangs because they aren't worth the work it takes to train them. 

I don't agree or even like this man. He just thinks he knows everything about horses and has a "one size fits all" approach to horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wild or feral, the term doesn't matter. When animals run wild (without man's interference) for generations their suvival tactics are highly developed. This is why it takes people with that special understanding for horses to train one. Ever watch a mustang scale a 6' fence in it's desperation to escape? The early cowboys found that once a mustang was broke out he'd work his heart out for his rider.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

wild horses said:


> hmm as someone who has ex wild horses, id say they are the happiest domestic horses ive ever met. first to the barn last to want to leave. they line up for their blankets in the rain and eat anything never turning there nose to any type of food.
> 
> sure intially it may be stressful for them but after that they are pretty darn happy.
> 
> as far as contentment, i dont think starving in winter, being malnourished, over stocked, competing for territory, worm burdened, and becoming preganant as yearling sounds that fantasti to me, because that the situation for wild horses around theses parts...


That is your opinion, to which you are entitled. Many people feel the same way. My opinion differs, and mine is based upon fact - that fact being all animals are most content living their lives as they have evolved to live them...whether they are warmer with a blanket, which I also oppose by the way, is not relevant. A cougar or coyote or anteater or whatever that is confined in a 10 X 10 cage and which is provided medical care is far safer and better taken care of than it would be in the wild, and likely has a longer life expectancy, but does that mean it is more content and has lived a more (to it - not to you or I) fullfilling life?

Sorry, but I do not feel it is ever right to take an animal out of the wild unless it is necessary to protect the species from extinction. I fully understand the plight of mustangs and can understand that their removal from the wild can be rationalized, but that in and of itself does not make it right. I also understand that we live in the real world - not some fantasy world - and have to live within a given universe the way it exists, but 2 wrongs do not make a right - never have, and never will. The mustang should be a protected species just as any other wild animal. The fact they are feral, descended from domesticated stock, is not relevant. They are wild at this point in time. Horses are not an introduced species - they are a reintroduced species. Horses are indiginous to North America and in fact evolved here. They belong here, and in simple terms the only reason they became extinct in North America is that early man ate the ones he could catch and chased the ones he couldn't catch to Asia.

I realize that Mustang management is not the topic of this thread, but without going into the sordid specifics we are all well aware of and have beat to death over the years, domesticating wild animals is not and should not be the answer to wildlife management.

Just my opinion - no more or less valid than yours...


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Faceman said:


> That is your opinion, to which you are entitled. Many people feel the same way. My opinion differs, and mine is based upon fact - that fact being all animals are most content living their lives as they have evolved to live them...whether they are warmer with a blanket, which I also oppose by the way, is not relevant. A cougar or coyote or anteater or whatever that is confined in a 10 X 10 cage and which is provided medical care is far safer and better taken care of than it would be in the wild, and likely has a longer life expectancy, but does that mean it is more content and has lived a more (to it - not to you or I) fullfilling life?
> 
> Sorry, but I do not feel it is ever right to take an animal out of the wild unless it is necessary to protect the species from extinction. I fully understand the plight of mustangs and can understand that their removal from the wild can be rationalized, but that in and of itself does not make it right. I also understand that we live in the real world - not some fantasy world - and have to live within a given universe the way it exists, but 2 wrongs do not make a right - never have, and never will. The mustang should be a protected species just as any other wild animal. The fact they are feral, descended from domesticated stock, is not relevant. They are wild at this point in time. Horses are not an introduced species - they are a reintroduced species. Horses are indiginous to North America and in fact evolved here. They belong here, and in simple terms the only reason they became extinct in North America is that early man ate the ones he could catch and chased the ones he couldn't catch to Asia.
> 
> ...


Everyone is allowed an opinioin.
The difference is that the Mustang is ferral, not wild. It became ferral, because of the conditions that it's ancestors were forced to survive in. Animals will revert to a ferral state if caste out and no longer taken care of. It doesn't mean they wanted to. The family dog that is caste out will seek someone to care for it, but will do what it can to survive if it's not taken care of by someone. Even humans, if deprived of what they have will do what they need to survive, or die. The offspring of those caste off animals (including humans) that are tough enough, smart enough and lucky enough to survive will grow up learning to survive and resisting what they don't know. That doesn't mean they won't prefer a life where a full belly, no preditors and better health is the norm. I've had ferral animals show up at the farm to get food. If fed they hang around and with a little attention they return to domesticated behavior. Unlike wild animals.

The great mistake that people make is in thinking the a ferral animal becomes truly wild. It's no more true than thinking a few generations of captivity makes a wild animal domestic. Not even a few hundred years is going to undo what it took untold thousands of years to create....the domesticated animal.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

its lbs not miles said:


> Everyone is allowed an opinioin.
> The difference is that the Mustang is ferral, not wild. It became ferral, because of the conditions that it's ancestors were forced to survive in. Animals will revert to a ferral state if caste out and no longer taken care of. It doesn't mean they wanted to. The family dog that is caste out will seek someone to care for it, but will do what it can to survive if it's not taken care of by someone. Even humans, if deprived of what they have will do what they need to survive, or die. The offspring of those caste off animals (including humans) that are tough enough, smart enough and lucky enough to survive will grow up learning to survive and resisting what they don't know. That doesn't mean they won't prefer a life where a full belly, no preditors and better health is the norm. I've had ferral animals show up at the farm to get food. If fed they hang around and with a little attention they return to domesticated behavior. Unlike wild animals.
> 
> The great mistake that people make is in thinking the a ferral animal becomes truly wild. It's no more true than thinking a few generations of captivity makes a wild animal domestic. Not even a few hundred years is going to undo what it took untold thousands of years to create....the domesticated animal.


No offense is intended, but your post has no basis at all, nor have you read the previous posts. I suggest you look up the definition of feral. For the umpteenth time...FERAL MEANS WILD. To say that feral is not wild is the same as saying wild is not wild - makes no sense. Oh, and by the way, when you look it up, look up "feral" - not "ferral", so you can be sure to find it.

Furthermore, horses were never "forced" to live in the wild. Quite the contrary, horses evolved wild and have been forced to live in captivity. That is somewhat beside the point, of course, because the mustang's ancestors for the most part weren't "forced" into anything - they escaped the loving captivity you seem to treasure, and ran away to live the way they wanted to live. Of course it is true that in later years, many were turned out.

I'm not anti horse ownership - I own horses myself, and have for over 50 years. And I am not anti-mustang. Actually I like mustangs. However, I don't live in a fantasy world where horses prefer captivity to freedom...I live on Earth. I sincerely doubt that if horses could talk, a Mustang roped for capture would kick its heels and holler "Hooray...at last! I've been captured and now I can do what I've always dreamed about - have someone throw 200 pounds on my back, pen me up, feed me what they want to feed me, make me work when I don't feel like it, nail those weights to my feet, and stick me with those nasty needles.

That's not to say some horses come to enjoy human companionship, and almost all horses are able to acclimate to their environment. But to say they would prefer captivity, given the choice, is honestly a bit far fetched...


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Faceman said:


> That is your opinion, to which you are entitled. Many people feel the same way. My opinion differs, and mine is based upon fact - that *fact* being all animals are most content living their lives as they have *evolved* to live them...whether they are warmer with a blanket, which I also oppose by the way, is not relevant. A cougar or coyote or anteater or whatever that is confined in a *10 X 10 cage* and which is provided medical care is far safer and better taken care of than it would be in the wild, and likely has a longer life expectancy, but does that mean it is more content and has lived a more (to it - not to you or I) fullfilling life?
> 
> Sorry, but I do not feel it is ever right to take an animal out of the wild unless it is necessary to protect the species from extinction. I fully understand the plight of mustangs and can understand that their removal from the wild can be rationalized, but that in and of itself does not make it right. I also understand that we live in the real world - not some fantasy world - and have to live within a given universe the way it exists, but 2 wrongs do not make a right - never have, and never will. The mustang should be a protected species just as any other wild animal. The fact they are feral, descended from domesticated stock, is not relevant. They are wild at this point in time. Horses are not an introduced species - they are a *reintroduced species*. Horses are indiginous to North America and in fact evolved here. They belong here, and in simple terms the only reason they became extinct in North America is that early man ate the ones he could catch and chased the ones he couldn't catch to Asia.
> 
> ...


okay just going to add some more things, mustangs did not *evolve *where they are now, they were if as you say reintroduced, then it was after the were domesticated and well changed from their original ancestors. 

how do you know its a fact that theyare happier in the wild? did you ask them? yea im sure that a coyote in a 10x10 cage would be happier wild, bt thats an extreme example. But most people i know who have adopted wild horses keep thm in paddocks, maybe occasionaly stabled. but mosty paddocked. Mine still run in a herd with my domestic horses in a large 30acre paddock, but they get all the bonuses of domestic life to. They seem pretty happy to me, well that what i get from watching their behavior anyway.

you welcome to go look at my blog if you like and see what they arrived looking like from the wild and then form your own opinion about there genreal happiness

www.wildhorseproject.blogspot.com

i do admit that mine came from a situation where they were absolutly not thriving though. Like any breed of horses mustangs can end up in the wrong hands, and be abused neglected, or just dumped in stock yards, and in this case any horse would be happier in the wild. But most end up in loving homes where they are well cared for and seem pretty content.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

EthanQ said:


> Well, The one thing that I don't like about them is a lot of them have bad confirmation but they do make great riding and companion horses once trained right


Mustang's actually have great conformation. Sure, they aren't as heavily muscled as let's say, a QH, but most of them have amazing feet, strong bones and good bodies. There are many horses in the Mustang breed with great conformation, and of course, there is a few that don't. For the most part, they are all "structurally sound" and have little to no conformational faults.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

wild horses said:


> okay just going to add some more things, mustangs did not *evolve *where they are now, they were if as you say reintroduced, then it was after the were domesticated and well changed from their original ancestors.
> 
> how do you know its a fact that theyare happier in the wild? did you ask them? yea im sure that a coyote in a 10x10 cage would be happier wild, bt thats an extreme example. But most people i know who have adopted wild horses keep thm in paddocks, maybe occasionaly stabled. but mosty paddocked. Mine still run in a herd with my domestic horses in a large 30acre paddock, but they get all the bonuses of domestic life to. They seem pretty happy to me, well that what i get from watching their behavior anyway.
> 
> ...


I did not say or otherwise intimate that mustangs evolved in North America. Please do not put words in my mouth. My statements are clear, specific, and in no need of spin or interpretation.

Your blog is of no interest or concern to me. The amount of information available on mustangs and their situation is endless - some accurate, most biased on one side or another, and the vast majority of it based upon ignorance or emotion - that is not to say yours falls into any of those categories.

The history of mustangs is, at least in this context, irrelevant. What is relevant is that at this point they are wild. As such, they should be managed as any other wildlife, which any reasonable person realizes does not include capture and confinement/domestication. There is no logical basis upon which to make a moral distinction between mustangs and other wild animals. If we extrapolate the philosophy of removing animals from the wild, then we would have no wild animals at all. Perhaps that is what we will come to some day, but I am glad I won't be around when that day comes. We have a glut of domesticated horses right now - so many that thousands are cast off every year. It is not logical or reasonable to capture and tame mustangs to add to an already saturated horse market.

With that being said, of course the politics of the situation is well known, and there is no question that in some instances individual mustangs can be "saved" by intervention. But that is not a solution - it is an undesireable alternative to address an immoral political situation that places individual horses at risk. I certainly don't condemn those who adopt mustangs, but nonetheless it remains a poor alternative that does nothing to address the underlying problem, and it should not be glorified in an attempt to make it something it is not. I think we all know our handling of mustangs has been shameful and rife with political corruption, with little regard for the breed - should you choose to call mustangs a breed. I find it incredibly ironic and pitiful that we go to such great extremes to protect insignifcant local species populations that have no ecological impact whatsoever, yet turn our backs on a significant population such as mustangs, which fill an important ecological niche that was vacant for thousands of years, and in both cases, the conflicting policies are the result of corrupt politics.

Aack - sorry for the rant. The bottom line is I have nothing against adopting mustangs considering current circumstances, but we should all be reminded that it would be far preferable if they could be left alone. After all, despite what the uninformed may think, they are wild animals after all...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

As to the OP, personally I have nothing against mustangs at all. I have ridden several, and have known a fair few great ones, and equally a fair few bad ones. Like ANY breed out there. 

The only issue I have with mustangs is there tends to be one primary type attracted to them. People who think they are going to have this amazing "black stallion experience" with their speshul majikal wild horse who will do anything for them cause it falls in looooove with them. 

The reasonable people who take on a mustang with realistic expectations, and train it properly, find themselves a hard-working, sturdy, and hardy little mount. And kudos to them.

The people who buy into the fairy tale end up in trouble, and ruin a lot of otherwise good horses in the process.

Again, the same can be said for a lot of breeds that have been romanticized. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with the horses themselves.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Indyhorse said:


> As to the OP, personally I have nothing against mustangs at all. I have ridden several, and have known a fair few great ones, and equally a fair few bad ones. Like ANY breed out there.
> 
> The only issue I have with mustangs is there tends to be one primary type attracted to them. People who think they are going to have this amazing "black stallion experience" with their speshul majikal wild horse who will do anything for them cause it falls in looooove with them.
> 
> ...


couldnt have said it any better, this is totally my experiance as well!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

wild horses said:


> couldnt have said it any better, this is totally my experiance as well!


Yup...it's sort of like the "Dalmation Syndrome", when after 101 Dalmations, everyone rushed out to buy one, only to find out (predictably) that they aren't the dog for everyone. A person's choice in a horse should be logical - not emotional. If I had a dollar for every person that had to flip a Freisian, Gypsy, or Mustang because they turned out to be unsuitable for their ejmotionally motivated owner, I could retire.

On second thought I am already retired. Maybe I would use the money to buy the government...no, I forgot, the government has more liabilities than assets, so is upside down. Heck - I'll find something to spend it on...


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

Indyhorse said:


> The only issue I have with mustangs is there tends to be one primary type attracted to them. People who think they are going to have this amazing "black stallion experience" with their speshul majikal wild horse who will do anything for them cause it falls in looooove with them.


Thanks for ruining my dreams, dream killer. Well no matter what you think my little mare is speshal and magikal to me.

And to the people who wondered why I said those things, well thats whats always been said to me and my mustangs. And my grandpa is the one who calls them smutts, he says it about everything, it's an inside joke.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Faceman said:


> No offense is intended, but your post has no basis at all, nor have you read the previous posts. I suggest you look up the definition of feral. For the umpteenth time...FERAL MEANS WILD. To say that feral is not wild is the same as saying wild is not wild - makes no sense. Oh, and by the way, when you look it up, look up "feral" - not "ferral", so you can be sure to find it.
> 
> Furthermore, horses were never "forced" to live in the wild. Quite the contrary, horses evolved wild and have been forced to live in captivity. That is somewhat beside the point, of course, because the mustang's ancestors for the most part weren't "forced" into anything - they escaped the loving captivity you seem to treasure, and ran away to live the way they wanted to live. Of course it is true that in later years, many were turned out.
> 
> ...


I know the difference. Do you? Ever try to domesticate a wild animal? It doesn't work. Easier to return feral to domestic.
Feral is a domestic (animal or plant) that has return to a wild or uncultivated state. It is not the same as a wild animal which is not, nor does it come from a domestic animal. You seem to think that wild and feral are the same. If they were, then the term feral wouldn't exist.

The ancestors of the Mustang as well as the feral horses that currently live on some coastal island of the Southeastern US, were all abandoned and by default "forced" to survive in the wild (and by default become feral) because the cargo being taken back to Europe was more valuable than the horses. Under those condtions, with no one to provide for them, they were certainly "forced" to whatever was needed to survive. Or die.

The Przewalski's horse is the closest thing to a wild horse. i.e. they haven't been able to domesticate them. Even though 25 years ago they only existed in captivity, but undomesticated. They have since been reintroduced into the wild. Not always successfully, since it's a tough life.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

All domesticated animals were once "wild", the eventually taken in by man, and domesticated.

Well anywho, I love mustangs. I would love to own eventually. So for now, all I can do is dream.lol. I find them beautiful, hard working, and great all around horses. So when looking for one, just like with any other breed, be sure to find the one that suits you the best!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

WildJessie said:


> All domesticated animals were once "wild", the eventually taken in by man, and domesticated.
> 
> Well anywho, I love mustangs. I would love to own eventually. So for now, all I can do is dream.lol. I find them beautiful, hard working, and great all around horses. So when looking for one, just like with any other breed, be sure to find the one that suits you the best!


True, (including man if you go back far enough :lol but wild animals were not once domesticated. Feral animals were. There's the difference. That's also the reason feral animals can return to being domestic, while several human life times haven't created a domestic species out of a wild species.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Whilst there is not much I can say in mustangs being an Aussie I've delt with a few brumbies. In my experience they are similar to other horses in that some are easier to work than others. I've seen really nice ones and sone that look like Frankenstein put them together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

its lbs not miles said:


> I know the difference. Do you? Ever try to domesticate a wild animal? It doesn't work. Easier to return feral to domestic.
> Feral is a domestic (animal or plant) that has return to a wild or uncultivated state. It is not the same as a wild animal which is not, nor does it come from a domestic animal. You seem to think that wild and feral are the same. If they were, then the term feral wouldn't exist.
> 
> The ancestors of the Mustang as well as the feral horses that currently live on some coastal island of the Southeastern US, were all abandoned and by default "forced" to survive in the wild (and by default become feral) because the cargo being taken back to Europe was more valuable than the horses. Under those condtions, with no one to provide for them, they were certainly "forced" to whatever was needed to survive. Or die.


Thanks for the chuckle...I needed it this morning...


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

*"A feral organism is one that has changed from being domesticated to being wild or untamed."*

Faceman, please reference the very first sentence of this webpage:

Feral - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then, if you need a more in depth explanation... keep reading. If you need even more than that, I'll find additional resources to cite for you when I get home from school... since I know some people aren't completely fond of Wikipedia.

Oh, here's another very informative page that addresses feral horses in particular and specifies that they are not wild, they are feral.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feral_horse


----------



## Hennessy (Sep 22, 2011)

*Question: *What's so bad about a mustang?
*Answer:* Nothing. 

:thumbsup:​


----------



## truckergirl (Sep 27, 2011)

IDK about on here but in general Mustangs do get a bad name. I happen to own a mustang (yes adopted and captured from the wild), I am not his original owner (was a friend of mine who passed). His name is Reno, he is 20yrs old and kid broke. I have had farriers tell me they won't touch him due to his breed and when we got him the deceased owner's sister was unsure of letting us have him because she felt that he was a Mustang he wasn't safe to be around the kids. She was totally shocked to here that he was to be my 5yo sons horse! Reno loves my children as much as they love him. Every person who showed interest in purchasing my friends SSH and the Mustang all said they were gonna have him put down cause he was useless!!! I overpaid by rights of buying horses at the time (they are 20 & 22) but there was NO WAY anything was gonna happen to him. My husband and I are working on opening a horse rescue ranch specializing in Mustangs simply because of my Reno.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Is my mustang ugly, slow "smutt" or stupid? Hardly. I've owned several mustangs in my lifetime, and find them preferable to domestically raised pampered stall pets.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Draftrider I love the color of your horse! It is unique.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok. This is ridiculous. Feral and wild are the same thing when we're talking human interaction. They both have not received human contact/interaction and live on their own. But they do not mean the "same exact thing". Feral= now "wild" after ONCE being domesticated. Wild= has never been domesticated. 

Nova did an amazing study on I believe Silver Foxes. You can look it up. They brought in ***WILD*** foxes and began a breeding program. The foxes initially wanted absolutely nothing to do with them, would hiss, bite, scratch, attack, shy away, etc from humans. The footage is actually startling. They started breeding them then assessed their personalities. Ones that were "nicer" and had more friendliness towards humans began breeding to one another exclusively while the "anti-social" foxes began exlusively breeding to one another. They found while going down the generations, the ones bred for friendliness were starting to be BORN with wanting human interaction and in the footage you see all those foxes running to the front of their cages, cuddling with the people, etc. They also discovered that the ones bred that were "wild" had nothing (even from being born) to do with humans. Newly born foxes were still showing aggressive/scared behavior to humans. 

I would bet MONEY that if all the foxes were thrown into "wildnerness" together (the wild ones in one area, the friendly ones in another) and bred/lived on their own for years you'd see a huge difference between the two. The wild ones would probably have an incredibly hard time to domesticate, but the friendly line would probably be timid but be much easier to bring into domestication.

They did the same for completely wild wolf pups and puppies... Why are puppies naturally born adoring humans? They brought in new born wolf pups into human homes and raised them identically to puppies. But by time they began to mature, the wildnernes came out, and they were unruley. They stole food off counters, snarled at the humans, became extremely independent, etc. The puppies (raised EXACTLY the same) did not.

Plain and simple. There is a HUGE difference between wild and feral.


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wild or feral, I don't know but, for my own small part, I don't care for the term feral. It conjures up a picture of something mangy, dirty and worthless to me and that's not the way I see Mustangs. I kind of like the notion that they represent the American spirit. Independent and free, struggling for their own survival and learning by their own nature to care for themselves. Knowing by intuition to eat good while the grass is green because winter's coming and food will be scarce. If the term wild isn't appropriate, at least I'll think of them as free roaming. On the other hand... in their holding pens they represent kind of a new, and increasingly prevalent American spirit. Not doing much at all and living on the taxpayer's dime through the oversight of the federal government.


----------



## truckergirl (Sep 27, 2011)

laughing said:


> Ok. This is ridiculous. Feral and wild are the same thing when we're talking human interaction. They both have not received human contact/interaction and live on their own. But they do not mean the "same exact thing". Feral= now "wild" after ONCE being domesticated. Wild= has never been domesticated.
> 
> Nova did an amazing study on I believe Silver Foxes. You can look it up. They brought in ***WILD*** foxes and began a breeding program. The foxes initially wanted absolutely nothing to do with them, would hiss, bite, scratch, attack, shy away, etc from humans. The footage is actually startling. They started breeding them then assessed their personalities. Ones that were "nicer" and had more friendliness towards humans began breeding to one another exclusively while the "anti-social" foxes began exlusively breeding to one another. They found while going down the generations, the ones bred for friendliness were starting to be BORN with wanting human interaction and in the footage you see all those foxes running to the front of their cages, cuddling with the people, etc. They also discovered that the ones bred that were "wild" had nothing (even from being born) to do with humans. Newly born foxes were still showing aggressive/scared behavior to humans.
> 
> ...


U are not even talking about horses! By nature they are a calm animal, even the wildest horse will watch u with a curious kind eye, and most of their bad behavior is a defense mechanism. If u can move slow and earn their trust they will love u back, but may still have a hard times breaking them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't think it's because of Mustangs themselves, I think it's because of some people going "Oh, let's train a wild (or feral, as laughing was saying) horse! It will be so fun! He'll be just like Black Beauty!" And that Mustang turning out to be a terror.


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

I came to own my mustang mare from a friend who had to move and couldn't take her horses with her. There was the element of "oooo she was once wild!" (captured as a three year old and trained from the ground up by my friend). Like any young'un, she tested people as she underwent the process of being trained to wear a saddle and carry a rider. I admit she has a more independent personality but not a mean bone in her. 

I've never met a more deeply emotionally invested horse in my life...and hardy! Her feet are amazingly strong and sturdy, she grows an amazing winter coat that doesn't require any blanketing in the nor'easter winters...incredibly low maintenance. I mean -- if I could have a horse that didn't need constant babying, I'd prefer it (providing the horse was a match to me). My beloved mare that passed was on weight gaining feed, supplements, and always had to be blanketed because she had a minimal winter coat. I'd give anything to have her back but she was definitely time consuming comparatively.

Maybe it's a face only a mother could love, but I think my mustang is pretty darn cute


----------



## truckergirl (Sep 27, 2011)

kindredspirit said:


> I came to own my mustang mare from a friend who had to move and couldn't take her horses with her. There was the element of "oooo she was once wild!" (captured as a three year old and trained from the ground up by my friend). Like any young'un, she tested people as she underwent the process of being trained to wear a saddle and carry a rider. I admit she has a more independent personality but not a mean bone in her.
> 
> I've never met a more deeply emotionally invested horse in my life...and hardy! Her feet are amazingly strong and sturdy, she grows an amazing winter coat that doesn't require any blanketing in the nor'easter winters...incredibly low maintenance. I mean -- if I could have a horse that didn't need constant babying, I'd prefer it (providing the horse was a match to me). My beloved mare that passed was on weight gaining feed, supplements, and always had to be blanketed because she had a minimal winter coat. I'd give anything to have her back but she was definitely time consuming comparatively.
> 
> Maybe it's a face only a mother could love, but I think my mustang is pretty darn cute



GORGEOUS! My mustang would be in love
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

sherkad25 said:


> Wild or feral, I don't know but, for my own small part, I don't care for the term feral. It conjures up a picture of something mangy, dirty and worthless to me and that's not the way I see Mustangs. I kind of like the notion that they represent the American spirit. Independent and free, struggling for their own survival and learning by their own nature to care for themselves. Knowing by intuition to eat good while the grass is green because winter's coming and food will be scarce. If the term wild isn't appropriate, at least I'll think of them as free roaming. On the other hand... in their holding pens they represent kind of a new, and increasingly prevalent American spirit. Not doing much at all and living on the taxpayer's dime through the oversight of the federal government.


This I like, and what I view as well. The debate I put up was that they do not mean the same thing while others were arguing it does.

When I think feral I see some filthy, starving, disease-ridden animal. Not my view of the Mustang at all! 

Very nice to post up that view point, thank you for that.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

kindredspirit said:


> I came to own my mustang mare from a friend who had to move and couldn't take her horses with her. There was the element of "oooo she was once wild!" (captured as a three year old and trained from the ground up by my friend). Like any young'un, she tested people as she underwent the process of being trained to wear a saddle and carry a rider. I admit she has a more independent personality but not a mean bone in her.
> 
> I've never met a more deeply emotionally invested horse in my life...and hardy! Her feet are amazingly strong and sturdy, she grows an amazing winter coat that doesn't require any blanketing in the nor'easter winters...incredibly low maintenance. I mean -- if I could have a horse that didn't need constant babying, I'd prefer it (providing the horse was a match to me). My beloved mare that passed was on weight gaining feed, supplements, and always had to be blanketed because she had a minimal winter coat. I'd give anything to have her back but she was definitely time consuming comparatively.
> 
> Maybe it's a face only a mother could love, but I think my mustang is pretty darn cute


That is a face ANYONE can love.  Just darling!

I don't think Mustangs are "aggressive" or "mean" but I have seen what you've found, they have that more independent nature. They don't see you as their "All mighty God who rains hay from the sky and my only means for survival" person but rather a mutual respected partner.


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

truckergirl said:


> GORGEOUS! My mustang would be in love
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


awwww, thank you


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Makoda said:


> Reasons to not like mustangs:
> 
> Ugly
> dumb
> ...


Funny... the most gorgeous, intelligent, quick mare I ever owned was a mustang. Oh, and she was registered.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Kindredspirit, your mare is beautiful, my gelding would love her. Does she have a star?

My half mustang is registered and i was told by the american sport horse assoc that he is very eligible to be registered with them too, but i'm still thinking about it since it's money i can't really afford right now. 

I think mustangs are wonderful.

Here's my half mustang, his mother looked a lot like him (only shorter and chestnut, same body type though) and was captured in nevada.


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

phoenix said:


> Kindredspirit, your mare is beautiful, my gelding would love her. Does she have a star?
> 
> View attachment 76177


She does indeed have a star!


----------



## DogAndPonyExpress (Dec 13, 2011)

*Mustangs*

I am a huge fan of the mustangs. I was on a waiting list for several years to get my Kiger mustang mare and she is an incredible horse and worth the wait. I feel very safe on her when we are out on the trail, she is so careful about where she steps and doesn't get stupid in tight spaces. She is a registered Kiger and can be shown. We just to second place in our very first Mountain Trail Challenge and I am looking forward to showing her in the next one!


----------



## DogAndPonyExpress (Dec 13, 2011)

*Coral*


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like Mustangs in fact my cousins horse Cool 
was a Mustang Quarter Horse cross 
and he was very gentle 
in fact when my daughter was 2 she used to go right up to him and
pet him 

there are good and bad in all breeds


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

A lot of people love them actually. The only thing that seems to be against them is the fact that you usually don't know what's in their breeding....
But we just sold a quarter/mustang cross, and he was the hardiest, calmest horse I'd ever met. They're pretty great horses.

Also, I agree with Faceman completely.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Faceman said:


> That is your opinion, to which you are entitled. Many people feel the same way. My opinion differs, and mine is based upon fact - that fact being all animals are most content living their lives as they have evolved to live them...whether they are warmer with a blanket, which I also oppose by the way, is not relevant. A cougar or coyote or anteater or whatever that is confined in a 10 X 10 cage and which is provided medical care is far safer and better taken care of than it would be in the wild, and likely has a longer life expectancy, but does that mean it is more content and has lived a more (to it - not to you or I) fullfilling life?
> 
> Sorry, but I do not feel it is ever right to take an animal out of the wild unless it is necessary to protect the species from extinction. I fully understand the plight of mustangs and can understand that their removal from the wild can be rationalized, but that in and of itself does not make it right. I also understand that we live in the real world - not some fantasy world - and have to live within a given universe the way it exists, but 2 wrongs do not make a right - never have, and never will. The mustang should be a protected species just as any other wild animal. The fact they are feral, descended from domesticated stock, is not relevant. They are wild at this point in time. Horses are not an introduced species - they are a reintroduced species. Horses are indiginous to North America and in fact evolved here. They belong here, and in simple terms the only reason they became extinct in North America is that early man ate the ones he could catch and chased the ones he couldn't catch to Asia.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Nature will take care of itself without the tampering of people. It may not be the most humane way in our eyes, but our approval isn't necessary...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

This thread is fascinating....
I am from Nevada where a bunch these horses are and I can only speak from experience.

The Mustangs used to be real nice looking horses until the government got involved. Ranchers, my grandfather included, used to cull the Mustang herds on a regular basis. Also it was an easy way to get your ranch mares bred. They turned their broodmares out with them. All they are is a domesticated horse turned loose on the desert. If at one time they were a true wild horse, it was bred out a long time ago.

My first job as a teenager in high school was starting Mustangs off the desert to sell as saddle horses. I haven't found much difference in them compared to a Quarter horse to start. You have easy ones and hard ones. We had a few that couldn't tell they were a Mustang, looked like the cutest baby dolled QH you have ever seen. Then there was the big jug headed,feather footed sunken butthole nags...take your pick.

Just something to think about,
If the government rounds up these horses, puts them up for adoption, the good looking ones get adopted, the ugly ones get turned back out, then breed....what are they all going to end up looking like and no one wants to cull them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Cowchick, do you mind me asking whereabouts in Nevada you are? I've just moved to Las Vegas from Scotland and we don't have anything like Mustangs back home. I find them absolutely fascinating.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Just something to think about,
> If the government rounds up these horses, puts them up for adoption, the good looking ones get adopted, the ugly ones get turned back out, then breed....what are they all going to end up looking like and no one wants to cull them?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


this last part is extra interesting to me considering the BLM does not cull all of the "good" horses for adoption. they specifically pick good studs/mares to send back out so that the hardiest/healthiest/conformationally sound horses are the ones that continue breeding. of course there are some "super cute" ones that are placed for adoption on the websites and whatnot. you want to use the cute ones to peak people's interest and then hopefully they'll continue to look and find something that perhaps wasn't advertised there. either way they're trying to get them homes and trying to have the best horses bred so that what comes in the next year and the year after that (as we all know the round-ups won't end anytime soon) are more marketable at a minimum. 

i hope that made sense - i ramble sometimes.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We live up around Elko. We are in Texas right now for the winter though. I actually get a kick out of the burros..they are fun to watch...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

crimsonsky said:


> this last part is extra interesting to me considering the BLM does not cull all of the "good" horses for adoption. they specifically pick good studs/mares to send back out so that the hardiest/healthiest/conformationally sound horses are the ones that continue breeding. of course there are some "super cute" ones that are placed for adoption on the websites and whatnot. you want to use the cute ones to peak people's interest and then hopefully they'll continue to look and find something that perhaps wasn't advertised there. either way they're trying to get them homes and trying to have the best horses bred so that what comes in the next year and the year after that (as we all know the round-ups won't end anytime soon) are more marketable at a minimum.
> 
> i hope that made sense - i ramble sometimes.


I see what your saying. I wasn't implying that they put only the cute ones up for adoption, but are you purposely going to pick a conformationaly incorrect horse to take home? They turn out the horses that don't get adopted though if I am not mistaken....unfortunately I have been known to be wrong.lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the horses that are of a reasonable adoption age (5 or 6 and under i believe is the limit) are put up for adoption and wait to be adopted for ... well i'm not sure that ends really. if they are older than 6 they will be turned out on large fenced ranges just for these horses however they are not returned to the "wild" so to speak and are not out where they can continue breeding - so no stallions out on these particular herd management areas.

the horribly conformed mustangs are typically euthanized if it's something that drastic.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Your right about the age they are captured, but I was under the impression that they were released if not adopted or went to the prison program. I thought they didn't like to keep horses of that age because they live the longest, 15 years is a long time to hold a horse on a "Mustang Reserve" at the tax payers expense. Perhaps they geld the stallions but I believe they dart the mares with a sterilzer but that is not always accurate or effective. Like I said I am not sure, it has been a while since I have read up on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like to find out more about these lovely horses


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> I would like to find out more about these lovely horses


They can make great horses, I have worked cattle, roped and packed them into the mountains. Once they trust you they are all in. (At least the good ones...the bad ones can be counterfeit!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't think the BLM ever turns them back out. I think they just hold onto them, which is why there was some giant brouhaha recently over the BLM wanting to slaughter them (which is currently illegal) and people freaking out. The BLM doesn't know what to do with the "third-strikers," or the ones who have failed to be adopted three times.

I must say, I really want my next horse to be a Mustang. I'd far prefer it be at least semi-halter broke first, though.


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

So, generally speaking (as all horses are individuals), hat are these horses temperaments like? They strike me as pretty intelligent and don't suffer fools.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The only one I have semi-extensive experience with, was just like any other ol' mare. Broke and gentle, easy-going, barn sour.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> I don't think the BLM ever turns them back out. I think they just hold onto them, which is why there was some giant brouhaha recently over the BLM wanting to slaughter them (which is currently illegal) and people freaking out. The BLM doesn't know what to do with the "third-strikers," or the ones who have failed to be adopted three times.
> 
> I must say, I really want my next horse to be a Mustang. I'd far prefer it be at least semi-halter broke first, though.


You all I think are right...I haven't read up on this for a while...frankly, I got a little bored with it after it became such a big deal in the last couple of years. This thread has renewed my intrest a little though..I need to educate myself before I blurt out something..lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jokerrosie (Dec 15, 2011)

The only reason I can think of that someone wouldn't like a mustang is that they require alot of knowledge,time, patience to train...but once done correctly make nice horses for many disciplines. Happy Trails


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pyrrhic said:


> So, generally speaking (as all horses are individuals), hat are these horses temperaments like? They strike me as pretty intelligent and don't suffer fools.


I found them not a whole different than starting a quarter horse. Good ones and bad ones....
They are stand offish at first but once they trust you they are great. One thing I will note, a lot of people like to approach a horse fromt he front, I don't recommend doing that with a Mustang, they will paw you in the head. Until he trusts you always go to the shoulder and he will reach around to greet you if he is receptive to you. This goes for most unbroke horses, but especially Mustangs. They will not hesitate to paw or kick you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would love it if they would legalize the slaughter of 'stangs, that way they could cull the really crappy ones and let the good ones continue to breed and keep a manageable number loose on the range with roundups twice a year or so for pulls for adoption.

I, personally, love the breed and have every intention of always having at least one in my barn but I am not some fool hearted ninny that sees them as some majikal critter that embodies the spirit of the west. That's crap, they are feral grade horses, nothing more, nothing less. What I do like about them is the foot and bone they've got on them and the loyalty that they seem to have.

I've had 2 that I trained, one of which I just re-homed earlier this fall, and the other is going to be with me until the day he dies. He may not be perfect, but he's got a personality the likes of which I've never seen on another horse...ever, and a heart the size of Jupiter. He's tough and quirky and loyal and considering that, objectively, he's only worth about $500, I wouldn't sell him for all the money in the world.

Not a very flattering picture of him but it's the most recent I've got. We spent today slogging through deep-*** mud on slick ground and he kept his feet the entire time (which is quite a feat when you're sorting cattle like we were).


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^Amen!^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Personally, I really like Mustangs. Something about you have no idea what that horse got to experience before he was rounded up..did he have a hear or was he a bachelor? Did he sire any colts? Maybe he saw mountain lions and survived a major storm? Just a kind of romantic thought. I've always wanted a mustang of my own.

I'm writing my senior paper over BLM mustangs...the thing is, mustangs will not just "take care" of their population. They will breed and breed until there is no food. Classic boom-and-bust cycle...
I live in Oklahoma, near one of the long-term holding facilities..The horses are out on thousands of acres of really great pasture, and are kept healthy until their dieing day.
The wild mustang and burro program is not the ONLY thing the BLM deals with, they keep the mustangs at a level to where they can balance all the needs of the land. 
Just sayyyyin lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Personally, I really like Mustangs. Something about you have no idea what that horse got to experience before he was rounded up..did he have a hear or was he a bachelor? Did he sire any colts? Maybe he saw mountain lions and survived a major storm? Just a kind of romantic thought. I've always wanted a mustang of my own.
> 
> I'm writing my senior paper over BLM mustangs...the thing is, mustangs will not just "take care" of their population. They will breed and breed until there is no food. Classic boom-and-bust cycle...
> I live in Oklahoma, near one of the long-term holding facilities..The horses are out on thousands of acres of really great pasture, and are kept healthy until their dieing day.
> ...


Yes your right, they can double their herd size in just four years, they need to be culled and managed.
But unfortunately the government can barely make the Postal Service work with out going broke so I have little faith in their herd management. And the other option isn't very PC...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol...I've been getting some lady named Linda's mail for gosh knows how long..


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I found them not a whole different than starting a quarter horse. Good ones and bad ones....
> They are stand offish at first but once they trust you they are great. One thing I will note, a lot of people like to approach a horse fromt he front, I don't recommend doing that with a Mustang, they will paw you in the head. Until he trusts you always go to the shoulder and he will reach around to greet you if he is receptive to you. This goes for most unbroke horses, but especially Mustangs. They will not hesitate to paw or kick you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've seen a lot of tamed, trained mustangs up for sale around here. All seem to say they are safe, steady and intelligent. Not sure if that is an accurate representation or just people trying to sell their horse!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol! I hear ya, my mailman might show up anywhere from 10:00-3:00 and most the time they wont drop my packages at the door instead of trying to stuff them in my mailbox (they have ruined the bindings on several books) and my house is 100 ft. from the road...LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pyrrhic said:


> I've seen a lot of tamed, trained mustangs up for sale around here. All seem to say they are safe, steady and intelligent. Not sure if that is an accurate representation or just people trying to sell their horse!


Understandable....just like any horse you just have to go try them out and see what fits you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## truckergirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Makoda said:


> Reasons to not like mustangs:
> 
> Ugly
> dumb
> ...


I have a lot I could say on this!!! BUT....As with any animal they will behave according to your behavior (ugly, dumb, and probably not pure bred)
I own a SSH, TWH, 2QH, A "smutt" as you put it, and a MUSTANG (breed of horse that was here long before most of your "show horses")
I would go with you are a person who totally pampers their horse for what kind of money they can make you (do you do with your children too?)
I am aware that not every horse person treats their horse as part of their family. And that is fine 
I love the way my mustang is more independent than my other horses, it is only one of his most endearing qualities. I love the insight and years of knowledge I see when I look into his eyes. I also love the fact that when my children are around is the only time he wants the added attention that most domestic breeds of horses thrive on. He (Reno btw) is one of my best friends in the whole world!
Now that I vented on your hatred for a great animal! There are some bad ones that will never amount to anything, but there again that is the same with any horse, animal, even persons. Maybe you just need to try and see them for what they are another breed of big beautiful amazing animal like any other!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

truckergirl said:


> ...Now that I vented on your hatred for a great animal!...


The person you are mad at owns mustangs...see post 34.


----------



## truckergirl (Sep 27, 2011)

ok sorry I missed that post. but I guess if its an "inside joke" it should have stayed inside or something should have been put in the same post. I feel how I feel and people can feel how they wanna feel. But they need to understand the same things can be said for any animal


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Personally, I really like Mustangs. Something about you have no idea what that horse got to experience before he was rounded up..did he have a hear or was he a bachelor? Did he sire any colts? Maybe he saw mountain lions and survived a major storm? Just a kind of romantic thought. I've always wanted a mustang of my own.
> 
> I'm writing my senior paper over BLM mustangs...the thing is, mustangs will not just "take care" of their population. They will breed and breed until there is no food. Classic boom-and-bust cycle...
> I live in Oklahoma, near one of the long-term holding facilities..The horses are out on thousands of acres of really great pasture, and are kept healthy until their dieing day.
> ...


you do realize that if the conditions aren't right the mares won't go into estrus, right? ergo in crappy years (less food availability, less water, etc.) less mares will be bred = less foals being born.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

crimsonsky said:


> you do realize that if the conditions aren't right the mares won't go into estrus, right? ergo in crappy years (less food availability, less water, etc.) less mares will be bred = less foals being born.


Kayyy. Still though. Only takes 4 years for them to double their population. That's not enough of an arguement for them to not round them up. Other people need the land too.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Kayyy. Still though. Only takes 4 years for them to double their population. That's not enough of an arguement for them to not round them up. Other people need the land too.


1. i NEVER said they should not be rounded up.
2. i'd love to hear who you feel should get the land that the horses live on. are you suggesting that the government sell off public lands to private owners who are then likely to push the horses out even more? 

i'm curious here...


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

My mustang (born in the holding pen slaughter bound) is the best horse i've ever owned.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I think all horses are good


----------



## Jokerrosie (Dec 15, 2011)

for the most part I agree, however I have did work for a year with a horse that never was"good" everyday was like you had to start over with her, never seen nothin like it. I don't expect to see another like her again.


----------



## Jokerrosie (Dec 15, 2011)

I've hear that sentiment from every person I ever met that had a mustang. I've never personally owned one, but have done alittle ground work with one.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it's interesting how some people think they're a whole different breed than the domesticated horses, when really, they're just born in drastically different circumstances. 
And I just love reading these posts, because my 12 year old sister is convinced the BLM is out to murder horrifically every mustang out there... She tells me 'true' stories about mustangs caught by the BLM that were left in a pen with no food and water for weeks and then were killed by a bear, and a bunch of other stuff, and how they run the horses to death with the helicopters... I have no idea where she gets these things, but hey, she's at the romantic age of 12, haha.

I do have a question, though- Is it true that a lot of ranchers let their horses out on the range, to join the mustang herds (for good)? Because I read something in a magazine that was saying that real mustangs are practically non-existent, because of all the ranch horses let out that join the herds/breed...


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

crimsonsky said:


> 1. i NEVER said they should not be rounded up.
> 2. i'd love to hear who you feel should get the land that the horses live on. are you suggesting that the government sell off public lands to private owners who are then likely to push the horses out even more?
> 
> i'm curious here...


1. And I never said you did say that. 
2. hmm. Let's see. 
Who ever needs it?
Everything is balanced out as best as they can. It's a hard thing to do.
(from the BLM site)

*Myth #3: Since 1971, the BLM has illegally or improperly taken away more than 20 million acres set aside for wild horses and burros (from 53.8 million acres to 31.6 million acres).*

*Fact:* This claim is false. *No specific amount of acreage was “set aside” for the exclusive use of wild horses and burros under the 1971 Wild Free-Roaming Horses and Burros Act.* The Act directed the BLM to determine the areas where horses and burros were found roaming, and then to manage the animals within the boundaries of those areas. Of the 22.2 million acres no longer managed for wild horse and burro use:









*TOPICS*HomeAdoption ProgramRangeland and Herd ManagementComprehensive Animal Welfare ProgramScience and ResearchAdvisory BoardNews and InformationGet InvolvedHistory and Facts









History and Facts

Director's Message
Quick Facts
Myths and Facts
History of the Program








*
Social Media*



​










6.7 million acres were never under BLM management. 
Of the 15.5 million other acres of land under BLM management: 
*48.6 percent* (7,522,100 acres) were intermingled ("checkerboard") land ownerships or areas where water was not owned or controlled by the BLM, which made management infeasible; 
*13.5 percent* (2,091,709 acres) were lands transferred out of the BLM's ownership to other agencies, both Federal and state through legislation or exchange;
*10.6 percent* (1,645,758 acres) were lands where there were substantial conflicts with other resource values; 
*9.7 percent* (1,512,179 acres) were lands removed from wild horse and burro use through court decisions; urban expansion; highway fencing (causing habitat fragmentation); and land withdrawals; 
*9.6 percent* (1,485,068 acres) were lands where no BLM animals were present at the time of the passage of the 1971 Act or places where all animals were claimed as private property. These lands in future land-use plans will be subtracted from the BLM totals as they should never have been designated as lands where herds were found roaming; and
*8.0 percent* (1,240,894 acres) were lands where a critical habitat component (such as winter range) was missing, making the land unsuitable for wild horse and burro use, or areas that had too few animals to allow for effective management.
The data above is current as of July 25, 2011.

*Myth #4: The BLM is managing wild horse herds to extinction. *
*Fact:* This charge is patently false. The current on-the-range population of wild horses and burros (approximately 38,500) is greater than the number found roaming in 1971 (about 25,300). The BLM is seeking to achieve the appropriate management level of 26,600 wild horses and burros on Western public rangelands, or nearly 12,000 fewer than the current West-wide population. The BLM also actively monitors the genetics of each herd by sending genetic samples to Dr. Gus Cothran at Texas A&M University. Dr. Cothran furnishes the BLM a report on every sample with recommendations for specific herds.
*Myth #5: The BLM removes wild horses to make room for more cattle grazing on public rangelands.*

*Fact:* This claim is totally false. The removal of wild horses and burros from public rangelands is carried out to ensure rangeland health, in accordance with land-use plans that are developed in an open, public process. These land-use plans are the means by which the BLM carries out its core mission, which is to manage the land for multiple uses while protecting the land’s resources. Livestock grazing on BLM-managed land has declined by more than 30 percent since 1971 -- from 12.1 million Animal Unit Months (AUMs or forage units) to 8.2 million AUMs in 2010.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol, copy and pasting FAIL on my part.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah i know all about how the BLM handles the land "allocated" to the mustangs. the blm, however DOES lease out much of the land to ranchers who then summarily push the horses off because they don't want to share the food/water with the horses when they feel they've paid for it to be used for their cattle. does this happen in every instance? i'm sure not. but it DOES happen and it IS something that bothers me. not to mention the people that buy homes in these new(er) housing developments that were built on land that the horses found food, water and shelter at. then they ***** and moan that "the horses are ruining my lawn" or "eating my flower beds", etc. in fact i had someone say that to me 2 weekends ago. argh!!

at any rate, i see the mustangs at the blm every day. i'm pretty clear of what happens with them and if i could i'd adopt a few. there are currently two at home already + three BLM burros. they're all unique and each have there pros and cons just like a "regular" domestic horse.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

soenjer55 said:


> I do have a question, though- Is it true that a lot of ranchers let their horses out on the range, to join the mustang herds (for good)? Because I read something in a magazine that was saying that real mustangs are practically non-existent, because of all the ranch horses let out that join the herds/breed...



I don't know of anyone that does it anymore. That was what my grandpa did. But that was when the government wasn't involved with managing the herds. The ranchers or "Mustangers" would cull them out and turn their broodmares out with them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

crimsonsky said:


> yeah i know all about how the BLM handles the land "allocated" to the mustangs. the blm, however DOES lease out much of the land to ranchers who then summarily push the horses off because they don't want to share the food/water with the horses when they feel they've paid for it to be used for their cattle. does this happen in every instance? i'm sure not. but it DOES happen and it IS something that bothers me.


You living in Nevada yourself know that it requires a lot of land to maintain an AU. A horse AU is 50% more can a cow/calf pair. That is a lot of land to maintain one horse. Also horses are a hell of a lot tougher on the grass than cattle are. Horses tear the grass out by the roots rather than chewing it off like cattle. I would be a little irritated as well if I had a lease that the horses were tearing up while my cows are hunting grass. The growing season is short and its nice to save a little for dry winter feed.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here where i live we don't have Mustangs running free 
I just have seen them on tv


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> You living in Nevada yourself know that it requires a lot of land to maintain an AU. A horse AU is 50% more can a cow/calf pair. That is a lot of land to maintain one horse. Also horses are a hell of a lot tougher on the grass than cattle are. Horses tear the grass out by the roots rather than chewing it off like cattle. I would be a little irritated as well if I had a lease that the horses were tearing up while my cows are hunting grass. The growing season is short and its nice to save a little for dry winter feed.


i know i have a bit of a bias seeing as the cattle ranchers have no problems with their cattle coming through our property - which they love because we have the best water source for quite a ways. the thing is... they have to come through i can't even guess how many private properties and down roads, etc. to get to the creek from their grazing lands. it's crazy. 

anyways... we went quite far off topic i think. hahaha


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

We have a mustang and I love her to death she is like a big dog and she is a wonderful horse. She is VERY curious and gets into trouble, but she is a great horse and nothing dumb about her. My husband got her when she was 6 months old she is 19 years old now.

Wildfire after her bath









Wildfire


----------



## Seeta (Feb 25, 2021)

Calmwaters said:


> Actually I find that alot of people do like Mustangs. They make great trail horses when they have been trained the right way.


Yeah love mustangs I've actually met horse that's part mustang they are my favorite breed


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Thread is from 2011....please read dates before posting on old and dusty threads.
This forum offers suggested reading material, does not mean comment/response must be made..
Please, please read dates before posting on old and dusty threads.
*CLOSED for comments.*


----------

